

Your product sucks... and why that's OK - tristan_louis
http://www.tnl.net/blog/2012/03/11/your-product-sucks/

======
dave_sullivan
There are some great points in there, particularly the quote from Ira Glass.

It's frustrating to have the taste to recognize what great looks like but not
the talent to produce that result yourself. But that demarcation line, not
giving up, saying to yourself, "Ok, that didn't work as well as I wanted, it's
not great but it wants to be, what's the next thing to change that could make
it better?" That seems to make a big difference.

~~~
tristan_louis
You should click on the link to the youtube video. The whole thing is worth
it.

------
carlesfe
I was quickly skimming the article but then I stumbled upon my project
management mantra:

"A lot of peo­ple think that the first out­ing with a prod­uct is the prod­uct
but the truth is more com­pli­cated. Whether you are going out with a
min­i­mum viable prod­uct or some­thing more com­plex, there comes a point
where one has to make the call as to a prod­uct being “good enough” for the
mar­ket­place. And “good enough” for any­one who has poured sweat and tears
into a prod­uct is sel­dom what comes out of that first product."

and I had to read it, top to bottom. Best ten minutes of today's internet.

~~~
tristan_louis
Thanks _blush_ :)

------
tbsdy
This is the problem with being arrogant: apart from being unkind, you often
miss really good things. Arrogant means never needing to listen. Never needing
to listen means not being awesome :-)

~~~
tristan_louis
Yup. It was a hard lesson to learn. Don't ever let the success go to your
head. Time, fortunately, has allowed me to get better at this :)

